# the birth of Cool, well no, th ebirth of my new tank.



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok so here are the first pictures of my 120g upgrade from the 90g that I had posted here :
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1262&page=5


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*one more*

Oups
forgot the only one where you can actualy see Bully the discus, named after is behaviour toward the other two.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*now a bit of spec etc*

First as you can see the room is a disaster! It is becoming a home theater room.
The wall with the fireplace will have a screen that flip up to the ceiling when not in use, screen size 11ft long by 7 ft high, projector is a mitsubishi 1000, 5 speakers plus a sub configuration 80W RMS with a 200W butt kicker under the sofa.
But I digrees this belong to a different forum I am just soooo happy that it finally is coming together!!!

Ok the Tank is
5ft x 18" x 24" standard, the canope and stand are full oak (weight a ton).
The light is 4ft coralite.
Heaters are one 300W inline and one 200W Jabo.
Filters are Eheim ProII Eheim 2027 (?) and Fluval 303 (that one is for sale BTW)
I also have a 400g/hr power head that is not yet installed.

I did loose a lot of plants while moving but did not loose one fish (?)

To be added:
One of these light that kill algea.
A UPS just in case electricity goes down...
A 12" light to add in one corner of the tank, that would lit up first and then lit up the big Coralite so the fishes are not shocked by total darkness and then some 240W of lights.
Replace the Jabo 200W by one or two inline heaters.
Replace the 303 and 2027 by 2 ProII so all filters are the same.
Clean up the mess!!!

Now I have to find some low maintenance small ground cover plant, something with good solid root system so it won't be sucked up when I vacuum the tank.

I curently have 3 discus in there and some golden algea eater a pleco bleeding hearts, red fins, glass tetra, a snail and a few shrimps.
I want to add 3 discus and some thing else... I was thinking an arowana but I have to see if they would live together.

Wow that was a lot of work!

Cheers,

a


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Btw*

Your comments / ideas would be much appreciated.
Cheers,

a


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Arowana would be cool in that tank and yes they will do fine with them, but just remember that the arowana *WILL* grow to *36"* so If you do plan on getting an arowana plan on getting a much bigger tank. But again if you want to use this tank as a grow out then go for it. I have heard of guys putting in schools of neons with silver arowanas (mature adults) they don't bother with them at all because they are just too small.
I like the idea that you have for your entertainment room. I would have tried to get the tank in a wall though.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*in wall tank*

Hi Dr.
Yep I touhght of putting the tank in the wall actually the wall it is against now goes on the unfinish part of the basement. But when I talked about cutting a small 5ft section of the wall the admiral said "no no no"
so the tank is where it is.

Isn't there any arowana that would stay smaller than 36"?

Cheers,


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

The only one you can get that will stay "smaller" is the australian Arowana aka Jardini. But they are highly aggressive, and I am not entirly sure if they are excepting most tank mates.. I will check.. Basically you are wanting large tank mates or things that are quick. But again these are high aggression fish. They grow to 24" in the aquarium, but wild they grow to 31".


----------

